# Cracked mystery snail shell



## jessalinda (Jul 31, 2013)

Hey guys. My new mystery snail cracked its shell. Is it going to be okay?


----------



## shellieca (Jul 12, 2012)

It can be. Calcium will help it grow a strong shell. You can feed veggies like kale, some people put some cuttlebone in the tank just be careful with how much as it can mess with your Ph.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

I agree with shellieca. Calcium is REALLY important for maintaining their shells. I definitely advise to take care of it now while it's a small problem, otherwise it could get a lot worse. We have a Mystery Snail, Gary, and his shell started with just a crack, but after a month or so with too little calcium (we were adding some, but apparently not enough) I thought his whole shell was going to break apart. He's doing way better now with high calcium levels, and everything is growing back nicely. I don't want to scare you (sorry if I did), I just wanted to give a good example of how important calcium is to Mystery Snails.


----------



## jessalinda (Jul 31, 2013)

Well....its not just a crack...its more like a huge chunk came off...


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Then you definitely want to get started on the calcium! How bad is it? Would you be able to post a picture?


----------



## jessalinda (Jul 31, 2013)

Both of my snails died -.- I'm wondering if its because of the water...


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your losses.  Do you mean water quality? Was the tank dirty?


----------



## jessalinda (Jul 31, 2013)

Nope it was a new tank. Maybe that was why.


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Hmm... I've never had a problem with a Mystery Snail in a new tank before. They've always been pretty hardy unless the water got really bad. How long was it from when you put them in the tank until they died?


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Probably shock if you didn't acclimate, sorry about your loss. ): Your tank still seems to be maturing, I would add snails after a few weeks.


----------



## jessalinda (Jul 31, 2013)

A day. I got another pair that are doing fine. Maybe it was just the snails


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Huh. I assume you acclimated them correctly? If so, then yes I would say they had to have been sick before you bought them.


----------



## jessalinda (Jul 31, 2013)

Yeah I acclimated them. I picked up two more so I guess we'll see


----------



## LinkLover (Apr 3, 2012)

Ok, let me know how they do!


----------



## jessalinda (Jul 31, 2013)

So they're both still alive but one of them is floating around. I guess he got air in his shell and I'm having a hell of a time getting it back out.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

The floating snail will sink sooner or later, you don't need to do it for him.


----------

